# Cannon AZ outing 3/9/07



## NHpowderhound (Mar 10, 2007)

*Date skied: 3/9/07*

*Resort skied: Cannon*

*Conditions: Packed powder all day*

*Trip report:*
Wow! What a great day to ski with such nice people. I got to the mountain with my girlfriend about 9:40 under bluebird skys, light winds and temps in the low 20's.
As a beginner, my GF was a bit intimidated by the whole idea of skiing with a large group of people and opted not to ski this particular day  . I was dissapointed but that was her decision and there was nothing I could do to pursuade her to ski. She was content to stay in the lodge and just do some people watching.
I was standing outside the Peabody lodge looking for AZer's when I heard a voice ask me if I was looking for the Alpine Zone group and low and behold I met BobR. I am not even going to try to name all the AZer's I met today in case I forget to mention anyone. You know who you are. 
This was the group at 10am.







We skied the mountain pretty thouroughly today hitting most of the heavy hitters. We started off with Ravine which had very nice snow,





then skied Cannon T2B which had eqally nice PP. The Tram was barely half full on any of our trips up it. Gary's held the best snow on the mountain IMO. It was groomed flat as a pancake and you could just let the skis fly.
It was a georgeous day as you can see.










A few of us flaked off for one run down Mid&Lower Harscrable to try our luck at the odd shaped, unevenly spaced bumps. I was actually surprsed to find them quite skiable. Here is a view and vid of some of our crew on Midle Hardscrabble.










Highlights for the day were when we were on the summit and an A-10 Warthog fightere jet came screaming jus over the tops of the trees rolled on its wing pulling a ton of G's. It was quite spectacular and we got to see it 5 or so times doing manuvers just above the trees.

Another highlight was going turn for turn with BobRr's 12or13y/o son who was on his snowboard. I had a great time skiing with him. Kids are so much fun to ski with because the have such a lust for life.

It was a real fun day and I was impressed at how well the group stayed together.

This is a pic of the group at lunch 











and another just after lunch






Thanks to BobR for arrainging this trip and to everyone I skied with today (14+- AZer's)

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## snoseek (Mar 10, 2007)

wow, i was at cannon yesterday, perfect skiing with ultra fast groomers, and nice snow on mitt. i didn't know you all were there, but looking at the pics i remember some parkas.


----------



## roark (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice report NHPH.

Good to meet everyone, I had a great time. Gorgeous day, groomer heaven.


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice report! Now who can put AZ usernames to the faces? I recognize Terry, Bob and Roark in the pics. Who is everyone else?


----------



## awf170 (Mar 10, 2007)

Looks like a fun day.  Weather looked perfect.  A bit better than -50 F wind chill on thursday.   

No Tramline, Mittersill or woods?  :-?


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 10, 2007)

The first and last pics should have been swapped. The first pic is after lunch and the last pic is the 10AM crew. Thats what happens when I write trip reports at 2:00AM.

It was a great time. Sorry we missed you snoseek.

((*
*))NHPH


----------



## roark (Mar 10, 2007)

Bob's son
Bob R
NHPH
Goblin84
Terry
thaller1
whaller1
aveski2000
mischka & daughter
Skibum9995
sikskier

still missing someone I think


----------



## snoseek (Mar 10, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Looks like a fun day.  Weather looked perfect.  A bit better than -50 F wind chill on thursday.
> 
> No Tramline, Mittersill or woods?  :-?



mittersill was perfect. everything over there is real fun, good cover.


----------



## aveski2000 (Mar 10, 2007)

It was a great day. It was amazing we were all ski compatible. The last two, non-stop top to bottom bomber runs had us separated by about 5 seconds. Nice get together after. Thanks again. I would be the guy on the right of both group pictures. Here is my picture link in case you missed it.http://community.webshots.com/album/558098878ctYXVi?vhost=community


----------



## mishka (Mar 10, 2007)

NHpowderhound said:


> It was a real fun day and I was impressed at how well the group stayed together



well almost everybody  

in the morning I missed group for about five minutes......after walking around and asking people if  they from AZone.... I probably started looks suspicious.

later recognized BobR's jacket on the tramway if not for the jacket I would not get to meet you guys at all

if not for my daughter I would definitely missed group picture after lunch.

it was great day and winter weather  was perfect  not like today.... on the way home thermometer showed '50s 

think you Bob to itemize this outing and Cannon Mountain to offer additional discounts.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 10, 2007)

Greg said:


> Nice report! Now who can put AZ usernames to the faces? I recognize Terry, Bob and Roark in the pics. Who is everyone else?


I'll try. I think I remember everyone.





L to R - Terry, Bob R, Bob's son, skibum9995, roark, aveski2000





L to R - Bob's son, NHPH, Goblin84, Bob R, roark, mishka, Terry, thaller, whaller, aveski2000

Great day of skiing and it was nice to meet you all.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 11, 2007)

That's a pretty rowdy bunch there!  Looks like the 'Dead or something!  Hey Chile, why weren't you here?  

So glad to have caught up with Terry yesterday.  Bob...we've got to ski together this season!


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Mar 11, 2007)

Sounds like a blast.    Sorry I had to pass it up for $$$$, but so it goes.

I still have yet to make it to one of these, so someone will have to let me in on the secret AZ handshake.

Glad to hear everyone had fun.  Next time, for sure.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 11, 2007)

Just got home from the weekend.  Props to NHPowhound and skibum9995 for being tour guides.  It was great to be a follower.
 It was a great day and I met alot of new AZ folk. Cannon was without a doubt the best day of the weekend.


----------



## Terry (Mar 11, 2007)

I just got back from Vt. not long ago. Had a great weekend. AZ gathering friday, Pico on sat,and met with trailboss, and Killington today. I am exhausted! I have a couple of pictures from Cannon on Friday.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 11, 2007)

Was a great day!  I just moved here so its nice skiing with a different group of people.  Always wondered what I look like skiing, thanks for the vids!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

A bit more about the trip.  Zoomer chair was my favorite.  Rocket is a favorite of mine, Gary's was shhweet.  We made a few laps over there with alot of smiles.  The great thing about this trip is it was 0(F) when we arrived and got into the Low 20's as the day went on, but it was never cold.  the Sun was strong and just made it a perfect day.  The pictures don't lie.  Also a bit of thankx to Cannon for hooking some of us up.(Rob Sales Director  Linc sent)  I did not realize how many folks had Cannon Passes already.

The majority of the group has similar turning ablilities and we stayed together almost the entire day.  Thankx for coming and I appeciate those who joined me at my place after.  Especially cause it was out of the way.  Goblin we lost you.

I really had been looking forward to meeting NHPowderhound.  He does not look like Santa.  His post are informative and the attitude was a great help to the trip.  My son appreciated your keeping him involved also.  You wore him out.  Sleeping by 8.30 on Friday night.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought I saw elvis and took off.



ok so I actually  made a right at the stop sign at the bottom of the hill....at least I thought it was the bottom of the hill...

I only went about 100 yards before I figured out I was still on the hill.  Turned around and made it back to Manchester no problem


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool.  We waited at the bottom of the hill, but were promted to move by another car.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

Did I miss where the video was posted?


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 12, 2007)

yeah, two vids.  One is the picture of me, the other is of the mogul run.  The pics look like film.  Just click on them and another page will open with the actual videos.  if that doesnt work then try this

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o83/NHpowderhound/?action=view&current=AlpineZone3-9-2007019.flv

http://s118.photobucket.com/albums/o83/NHpowderhound/?action=view&current=AlpineZone3-9-2007015.flv


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

I get it know. Very cool.  that is my son just haning out on the left.  on the non mogul one and goblin on the 1st runs and me on the 2nd.  Thanks goblin and again thankx NHpowderhound.


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice little outing. 

Sherm, I need my pass for this sat. Hit me up.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 12, 2007)

just let me know when and where.  i am headed to the loaf this weekend.  friday i will be going right through your town if you want me to drop it off


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah friday sounds good. Ill give you a call on thurs


----------



## NHpowderhound (Mar 12, 2007)

Bob, your son was a blast to ski with. I love skiing with young people because they have so much excitement when it comes to skiing and boarding. He's going to have to come up with an AZ handle. I vote for "TheMadRipper".

Here are a couple other vids. I'm not sure who's who coming down but I think it's AZers.









((*
*))NHPH


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 12, 2007)

Great TR, pics and videos. Would have wanted to join you guys (Cannon's one of my favorites plus AZers are great people). Can't leave Boston though on weekdays (darn). Hope to ski with you folks someday.


----------



## Goblin84 (Mar 12, 2007)

the 2nd one is all AZ'ers.  the first one only Bob's son (the boarder at the end) was with us.

and his handle has to do something with getting up waaaaay on edge


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

The 2nd one was Roark, and then Aveski2000 and the blur was skibum9995


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2007)

Ya the end of the first was my son.  I can see him smiling through his face mask.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 12, 2007)

*Great Day!!*

I already posted on another thread but here goes.What a great day at Cannon on Friday.Without a doubt my best groomer day this year there of about 40 days.I must apologize to you AZers though.Bob asked who wanted to lead and I said I would.My selfish need for speed took right over and I'm sorry but I was gone.Rocket was incredible!It's one of my favorite high speeders and I think I ended up tucking it 4 times along with another 4 or 5 high speed 3 turn runs.Wow that is such an adrenalin rush for me!Fantastic weather as far as I was concerned.I love that March sun with winter snow conditions.Upper Cannon and Upper Ravine were their usual corner to corner gems.Avalance had a little frozen mixed in but was still real good.I meant to ask you guys to come by the rock on Taft for a little lunch.I got the place all shoveled into a nice fort with chairs and a grill.Again,great meeting some AZers and I apologize again for not staying with you guys.I just can't help myself when Cannon is buffed the way it was Friday.


----------



## mishka (Mar 12, 2007)

IMHO after AZ outing  would be  "opportune moment" ;-) to ask Cannon maybe they extend discount to all  AZ members for the future...I think it would be great for as  $$$$   and additional marketing "strategy" for them


----------



## awf170 (Mar 12, 2007)

Freakin' snowboarders always sitting in the middle of the trail. ;-):lol:






Sorry Bob, I had to.:lol:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2007)

mishka said:


> IMHO after AZ outing  would be  "opportune moment" ;-) to ask Cannon maybe they extend discount to all  AZ members for the future...I think it would be great for as  $$$$   and additional marketing "strategy" for them




You seem very ambitious. (More than meets the eye here)  Maybe we can discuss at a later Date with Cannon. 
 I think they sold 8 tickets to our group with all the pass holders that showed up.  Nice they helped with such a small incentive.

I and others have worked with a couple places to get deals.  Steps.  Not my full time job here. 

I have asked it we can do this again in the future.  Soft sell Please.  

Greg has deals he has to support also so we can post for free.  I prefer to just thank them (Cannon) instead of pushing the envelope right know.  I am all for making deals and working both the resort and patron sides.  Again steps.  Not sure any other site has discounts for the posters at this point.  Work in progress.:lol:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2007)

Aw Rob  has seen the thread and said he would help us again in the future.  I thanked him for all of us.  Readers digest.  Glad it worked well for us and was very suppotive.props:beer: :smile:


----------



## mishka (Mar 13, 2007)

Bob R said:


> You seem very ambitious. (More than meets the eye here)



not at all just an "idea" .....  maybe not timely  :smash:


----------

